# One piece or 4 piece



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

I am just getting into saltwater fishing and need an extra rod and am willing to "pay the price". What are the pros and cons to the one piece? Or should I just stick with a 4 piece? I will go with a Loomis. I apologize if this subject has been brought up in the past..... Thanks


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I prefer 4 piece. I don't even put it together until were on the boat. 9ft. Rod gets in the way of everything. And I put it up before we head back.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I honestly can not think of a "pro" for a one piece fly rod. Perhaps price? 

With today's technology, the four piece are equal in performance to any one piece rod in the hands of 99% of fly anglers. 

Have you ever tried to take a one piece on an airline?


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Will you ever travel with this rod? If so, 4 piece. 

Otherwise get a 1 piece.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

I would only get a one piece if I had a skiff that the rod lived in 100% of the time.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

BrandonFox said:


> I would only get a one piece if I had a skiff that the rod lived in 100% of the time.


I completely agree. I cant think of any drawbacks to having a 4 pc rod. Even my spinning rods are 2 pc. Traveling, even in a vehicle, is much more convenient. Years ago the argument was that the ferrules were weak spots, but that was then.  You mentioned Loomis...I love my GLX CrossCurrent 7wt. Feel free to PM me with other questions since you mentioned your new to the salt! Regards, Jeff


----------



## bgossett (Jan 16, 2015)

1 piece rods are going to be lighter and stronger and I think they are a little more fun to cast. With that being said I would have to go with a 4 piece because it's so much easier to travel with. 

I have driven from Houston to Galveston down to Freeport and back to Houston with a 1 Piece hanging out the back of my Tacoma.. it was a little stressful but it was fine the whole ride...


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Only indication for me would be for an offshore stick for big game. Most flyrods only break through user error. All airlines I have ever used (many) have allowed me to carry on my 4 piece rods. The tiny weight savings of a one piece do not overcome the handling difficulties of a single piece. Heck, you cannot even take it into a hotel room without risking breaking it.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree with all of the above. There is no advantage in a one piece over a 4 piece. But as a compromise you my consider a 2 piece. Whats really important is putting the sections together correctly. First you need to lubricate them with a little candle wax. Don't use oil or grease. Then push sections together and then twist 1/8 turn. 
In my opinion there are better rods at better prices than Loomis. Loomis use to be top of then line at one time but they have fallen behind lately. Just my $.02


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sage four piece 890-4 Salt. My .02


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'd go with a 4 piece. If you're getting a Loomis the nrx is an awesome rod, you should try casting one if you haven't made your decision yet.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*NRX Single Piece*

I got the NRX single piece with a Hatch reel loaded with Airflo Bone/Red. I really love this set-up.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Randy, there are a couple of advantages with a one piece. Ferrule elimination removes potential breakage points, will give you a slight weight reduction and also eliminates potential "flat spots" in the action, and you never have to worry about having to make sure sections are lined up correct or snug. 

The biggest advantage to one piece rods comes if you can transport your fly rod to your fishing area safely. If even for a minute you think you will use this rod for travel, buy a four piece. 

If you are leaning towards the one piece rods take a look at the new Helios 2 one piece rods. I had the 8 weight for a week last fall and it is an amazing rod. Definitely will be my next fly rod addition in the 8.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

other than the storage and portability issues, the one advantage that 1 piece rods have over 4 piece poles is that you don't have to constantly be checking that your ferrule connections are snug. 

4 piece rods don't have a "weak spot" in theory. but that theory assumes that all the ferrule connections are snug/tight. 

they can loosen up, and if you aren't diligent about checking the connections frequently and hook into very large fish you will quickly come to learn about the "weak spots" in 4 piece rods.

i use 4 piece just for the portability issue, but i've learned the hard way and have trained myself to check the connections each time i step up on the bow, and frequently while i'm up there.



namsan?


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

only way i would go with a one piece is if i had a boat to store it in.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

bugem!!!!


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

wa-da-ta!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

My 4 piece goes where I go...I sometimes fish on my way home from work or on my lunch break........Never leave home without it!


----------

